# show off your frontier...i want to see pics!!



## girliegirl (Nov 29, 2005)

Okay my husband and i are thinking about getting a Frontier...i would like to see pics of members trucks!! Anyone have lift kits added too?? Thanks!! :cheers:


----------



## AGR (Oct 16, 2005)

I can do that! :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: 

Follow the link.....  
My Frontier


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

That's when it was new a month ago... its got a couple dents from big rocks now on the bumper


----------



## girliegirl (Nov 29, 2005)

thanks for posting up your trucks....james..thats the color he wants to get...looks very nice!!

any future mods???


----------



## Argo73 (Oct 31, 2005)

[/IMG]


----------



## Nismo_Dom (Sep 1, 2005)

*Can't post pics*

How come I can't post pics?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

girliegirl said:


> thanks for posting up your trucks....james..thats the color he wants to get...looks very nice!!
> 
> any future mods???


Thanks! Its the Storm Grey color. 4x4, crew cab, 6spd... hard combo to find. 

Already got a Truxport cover on the back and I'm planning on getting a slight lift (that's how I got the dent on the front bumper, it was the lowest part of the chasis). 

Here's a picture of the damage, got it while going through a creek bed...


----------



## girliegirl (Nov 29, 2005)

oh ouch!! yeah a lift kit would look slick..not to high though

Argo... that blue one is looking good!!!! i like the rack on the top too!!


----------



## Argo73 (Oct 31, 2005)

girliegirl said:


> oh ouch!! yeah a lift kit would look slick..not to high though
> 
> Argo... that blue one is looking good!!!! i like the rack on the top too!!


Thanks. It's the Majestic Blue color that's new for 2006. Really sparkles in the sunshine. It came with the roof rack since it's a NISMO and has the sunroof. I believe you can get an SE with the sunroof, but doesn't come with the rack, and all LE crew cabs come w/ the rack. If you're looking for a Frontier, the sunroof is pretty sweet though.
Mike


----------



## scuba91ta (Aug 19, 2005)

i wish i had been able to find a blue one, but the deal i got was ona red one, which i like just about as mch 

as far as pics, this is all i have right now.... only about a week after i brought it home

www.ss-perf.com/webfolder/P1001802.jpg

www.ss-perf.com/webfolder/P1001803.jpg

www.ss-perf.com/webfolder/P1001804.jpg


----------



## ScopeTx (Nov 9, 2005)

RollBak Tonneau Cover. Otherwise stock.
-Scope


----------



## girliegirl (Nov 29, 2005)

oh i like the white one too!! 


yeah we are for sure looking at the LE's then cause the rack and sunroof is a must hehe

don't have much choice on the color though...its up to him!! just as long as its not red....nothing against red but i used to have a red lightning...it lost color quick in the hot state of florida where i used to live! and its just to bright!!


----------



## FrontierJourney (Nov 21, 2005)

*2006 Storm Gray Frontier SE King Cab*

Some pics of my newest family member...born 3 weeks ago.


----------



## girliegirl (Nov 29, 2005)

check out this front end...we want to add this and lift it a little with the LE ....i think it will look good....with bigger tires of course


----------



## FrontierJourney (Nov 21, 2005)

*Mmmm good...*

That is one kick-azz front-end. Good choice!



girliegirl said:


> check out this front end...we want to add this and lift it a little with the LE ....i think it will look good....with bigger tires of course


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I'm actually waiting for Shrockworks to make a bumper like this for the Frontier:










Here it is on an 05 Xterra:


----------



## girliegirl (Nov 29, 2005)

thats cool...what i like about the one i posted is its not to big but makes it look more rough!! and a sweet skid plate and nice PIAA fog lights!!


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Yeah the on you posted is nice! The reason I want the whole replacement is that the bumper hangs so low that the angle of approach is limited by they little plastic pieces. The shrockworks one is angled and is much stronger so it can take all those bumps


----------



## girliegirl (Nov 29, 2005)

FrontierJourney said:


> That is one kick-azz front-end. Good choice!





haha i can't take all the credit...my husband picked it out but i def. like the style it will add!!


----------



## girliegirl (Nov 29, 2005)

James said:


> Yeah the on you posted is nice! The reason I want the whole replacement is that the bumper hangs so low that the angle of approach is limited by they little plastic pieces. The shrockworks one is angled and is much stronger so it can take all those bumps




aww i see!! well good luck with that...you have to post pics when you do it!!


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I will post pictures... if they ever make the thing. I'm just impatient.


----------



## girliegirl (Nov 29, 2005)

James said:


> I will post pictures... if they ever make the thing. I'm just impatient.



yeah im the same way when it comes to my car!!


----------



## bonez (Dec 7, 2005)

Sorry I'm much better with my hands than I am on this comp. You can see start to finish though.

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/ben_t...=&.done=http://photos.yahoo.com/ph//my_photos


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

bonez said:


> Sorry I'm much better with my hands than I am on this comp. You can see start to finish though.
> 
> http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/ben_t...=&.done=http://photos.yahoo.com/ph//my_photos


I really like that hood (pic 19). I've seen ones for sale on the Web. Is that the functional hood scoop model for the foreign diesel? Are you going to try to route the fresh air to your airbox? Please post when you have everything painted? I wouldn't mind seeing the under side of the hood and whatever you do with it either. :thumbup:


----------



## Mulligan22 (Nov 24, 2005)

*Here's mine*

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/mulligan22/detail?.dir=/7310&.dnm=2bae.jpg&.src=ph


I've now added a set of Manik side tubes, black.


----------



## 5.0Trunk (Dec 10, 2005)

Just added some steps and color coded side molding.

Thanks


















































Here are all the pics.

http://ImageEvent.com/dukefamily/ourotherphotos/autos/5frontiernismo


----------



## gordynismo (Jun 29, 2005)

Ok, I have not seen any of a Storm Gray Nismos so here goes.


----------



## Wilson & Co. (Nov 19, 2005)

Black 06 NIsmo 6 speed.











inside :>


----------



## iefronty (Oct 8, 2005)




----------



## CUL8R (Jul 24, 2005)

*Lifted Nismo in Moab*

05 Nismo with 2 1/2" front spacer lift, 2 1/2" rear add-a-leaf, and 33" tires, off-road in Moab.


----------



## girliegirl (Nov 29, 2005)

Gordynismo- love the color with the nismo package and the LE...very very nice...def what we will get !!!


man thanks everyone for all the pictures.....awesome looking truck in every picture!!!


----------



## Gerald (May 23, 2005)

Wilson & Co.,

I really do like the blue interior, that is what I wanted, but
could not find. Yours is the only one that I have seen, i am jealous.

I don't know how to do the picture posts as has been done here, but you can see mine at:
www.picturetrail.com/okiescot.

OkieScot


----------



## iefronty (Oct 8, 2005)

CUL8R said:


> 05 Nismo with 2 1/2" front spacer lift, 2 1/2" rear add-a-leaf, and 33" tires, off-road in Moab.


For one thing for sure. We can't beat your background for your pics. :thumbup:


----------



## girliegirl (Nov 29, 2005)

Gerald said:


> Wilson & Co.,
> 
> I really do like the blue interior, that is what I wanted, but
> could not find. Yours is the only one that I have seen, i am jealous.
> ...



wow i like the exhaust, reminds me of my old svt lightning set up!!! love the grill too!!


----------



## Argo73 (Oct 31, 2005)

[/IMG]









Two different pics from the first two. 
Mike


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

All of these trucks are NICE ones :cheers: :cheers: You all make me drool and want to have a payment again. But, no truck payment is nicer, still jealous though.


----------



## 2K5 Nismo (Nov 24, 2005)

I did some four wheeling today and snapped a few pics. I absolutely love this truck. It went everywhere I wanted to go. I even had to kick the locker in once. :banana:


----------



## Wilson & Co. (Nov 19, 2005)

Gerald said:


> Wilson & Co.,
> 
> I really do like the blue interior, that is what I wanted, but
> could not find. Yours is the only one that I have seen, i am jealous.
> ...


thanks Gerald...

I must say i had to drive 5 hrs and 310mi EACH WAY for the truck. Lovin it.


----------



## Smitty272 (Dec 10, 2005)

CUL8R said:


> 05 Nismo with 2 1/2" front spacer lift, 2 1/2" rear add-a-leaf, and 33" tires, off-road in Moab.



Is that a Leer Model 100R? That looks really good. I was interested in a hard tonneau cover until i saw that on your truck. If you can e-mail me and let me know the +/-'s with that cap. [email protected] thanks


----------



## mitchell35758 (Oct 21, 2005)

CUL8R said:


> 05 Nismo with 2 1/2" front spacer lift, 2 1/2" rear add-a-leaf, and 33" tires, off-road in Moab.


Damn, I am jealous of all you people that live out there in the central to western U.S. I would love to be able to see all that in person. :thumbup:


----------



## Damian-06SE (Dec 8, 2005)

mitchell35758 said:


> Damn, I am jealous of all you people that live out there in the central to western U.S. I would love to be able to see all that in person. :thumbup:



those are breath taking pictures...good job guys!!!


----------



## johnnyhammers (Oct 13, 2005)

mitchell35758 said:


> Damn, I am jealous of all you people that live out there in the central to western U.S. I would love to be able to see all that in person. :thumbup:


I heard dat!! That's some SERIOUS scenery dude. I'm jealous too!


----------



## jeffro (Jan 6, 2004)

The bumper looks just like the Shrockworks, but they say it is not one of their's. Came from the dealer just like it is.

Jeff


----------



## SD Frontier (Oct 17, 2005)

love the bumber. i dont think it is shrockworks bumber as the fog light cut outs seem to allow for 4" lights like you have installed and the shrockwors is built for the OEM fogs which are smaller. as soon as you find out who makes that bumper, let us know.

here's mine...


----------



## Smitty272 (Dec 10, 2005)

here's mine...









[/IMG][/QUOTE]


I have the same one!


----------



## Crow44 (Dec 12, 2005)

I'm trying to show the pics of the truck that will define the future of the mid-sized pickup. The engineers at Nissan listened to the public and came up first with a prototype fullsize Titan pickup. Huge engine, class leading dimensions. 
After initial market test runs, the debugging began. I don't have the facts here but I've read about very few problems yet, and of the problems noted; all have been remediated. (As of 2005)
From this campaign, a new Frontier was born, and offered to the public in 2004. It carried the genetic underpinnings of it's big brother the Titan. From the tubular frame to the spray-in boxliner, all of the advantages were reproduced. Both comfort and performance. These advantages come with a decreased price, and an increased fuel savings. A brand new V6... Although the estimated mileage figures of the Nissan.ca website are greatly exaggerated, the dupe becomes trivial after the torque available is experienced.
Anyways, how come 'I May Not' post some small pics? Is it a trust issue?(viruii) or am I truly a newbie?


----------



## 2K5 Nismo (Nov 24, 2005)

I believe you have to use your own picture hosting website. I use photobucket.com , but there are many out there. Find a decent free site, upload your pics and away you go.


----------



## Wyldcat89 (Dec 13, 2005)

Hey everyone, first post on this board but some of you already know me from another board. Wanted to join in the tread and post a pic of my Fronty.


















Randi


----------



## girliegirl (Nov 29, 2005)

Wyldcat89 said:


> Hey everyone, first post on this board but some of you already know me from another board. Wanted to join in the tread and post a pic of my Fronty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hey randi does yours have a lift on it?? looks like it....how high is it and what lift kit did you use??


----------



## jeffro (Jan 6, 2004)

SD Frontier said:


> love the bumber. i dont think it is shrockworks bumber as the fog light cut outs seem to allow for 4" lights like you have installed and the shrockwors is built for the OEM fogs which are smaller. as soon as you find out who makes that bumper, let us know.


After talking to a few guys at the dealership, I have the answer. The bumper was the prototype buildup for the new style Frontiers by Kennesaw Mountain Accessories, near Atlanta GA.

http://www.kenmtn.com/index-NEW.asp

The build up can be seen at http://www.kenmtnac.com/WiFron2005.html

Their prices seem pretty good. I can attest to the robustness of the product they made for my truck. Nice website to browse around too.

Jeff


----------



## Wyldcat89 (Dec 13, 2005)

In response to the question above, I do have a lift on my truck, it's the PRG 2.5" kit.

Randi


----------



## wizeguy (Dec 9, 2005)

Cool and that's your truck in those pictures isn't it?



jeffro said:


> After talking to a few guys at the dealership, I have the answer. The bumper was the prototype buildup for the new style Frontiers by Kennesaw Mountain Accessories, near Atlanta GA.
> 
> http://www.kenmtn.com/index-NEW.asp
> 
> ...


----------



## Crow44 (Dec 12, 2005)

*Thanx Wyoming.*


----------



## Crow44 (Dec 12, 2005)

*Damn.*

Maybe this'll work.
http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c356/Crow44/Truck/offsite.jpg
http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c356/Crow44/Truck/4.jpg
http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c356/Crow44/Truck/3.jpg
http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c356/Crow44/Truck/2.jpg
Hmmmm.


----------



## Wiggle (Aug 20, 2005)

Here is Crow's Truck since it looks like he's having issues with the pics ^


----------



## Crow44 (Dec 12, 2005)

*LOL*



Wiggle said:


> Here is Crow's Truck since it looks like he's having issues with the pics ^


 Thanx bro'


----------



## girliegirl (Nov 29, 2005)

Wilson & Co: I really like your front end grill....wondering if that is from factory or did you get that aftermarket??? thanks!!




Wilson & Co. said:


> Black 06 NIsmo 6 speed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jeffro (Jan 6, 2004)

wizeguy said:


> Cool and that's your truck in those pictures isn't it?


It is, what a beauty.

Jeff


----------



## John Kr (Nov 7, 2005)

I want to bump this thread – more greats pics wants.

:showpics:


----------



## whatnow (Dec 31, 2005)

John Kr said:


> I want to bump this thread – more greats pics wants.
> 
> :showpics:




Here is mine, love it so far.


----------



## Q-Tip (Sep 10, 2005)

Here's mine too, in case you missed it. More pictures soon.


----------



## Jayel2k (Jan 6, 2006)

girliegirl said:


> Okay my husband and i are thinking about getting a Frontier...i would like to see pics of members trucks!! Anyone have lift kits added too?? Thanks!! :cheers:


Here's an Oldie, but Damn, a Goodie!










Hope y'all like it, I know *I* do !!


----------



## Shadow2007 (Mar 16, 2007)

just join this forum yesterday..here's my shadow Fronty!! mods..step running board and window visors....next is Truxport tonneau cover.


----------



## top_shelf (Jan 2, 2007)

I haven't seen anyone post any pics of the body style pre '05...
http://i154.photobucket.com/albums/s275/top_shelf_1975/31107Truck3.jpg
http://i154.photobucket.com/albums/s275/top_shelf_1975/31107Truck2.jpg
http://i154.photobucket.com/albums/s275/top_shelf_1975/31107Truck1.jpg


----------



## top_shelf (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## donahue57 (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## Shadow2007 (Mar 16, 2007)

donahue..i like the front bumper! awesome! how bout the rear? what's it look like?
nice mod !!


----------



## donahue57 (Nov 29, 2005)

the rear is still stock chrome for now...... I'm waiting for a good option.


----------



## hsckris (Mar 20, 2007)

thats my truck -- 2006 frontier se 4x4 auto. i wanted a 6spd, but i got a real good deal on this truck so.... 

~11k and counting and i still love it. not new to nissan though (had a 93 max, and an 01 fronty before this, brother has a 91 240).


----------



## Vycor (Jul 10, 2006)

As much as I love looking at the photos of the new trucks, very clean guys... gotta represent the 2002 styling here... so heres my baby, a 2002 S/C Crew Cab Short Bed 4x4, my pride and joy... put a LOT of work into it and i'll have her till she falls apart... or I decide to buy a newer model of course:




























Btw i live in NY now, the STREETGLOW logo was removed, and i have NY EMT plates... jus thavnt taken any new photos yet, i will one day


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Here's a pic of mine when it was a Domino's delivery car.








It only had 200k miles on it in that picture.

Didi it post? I can't see it.


----------



## kev12345 (Mar 6, 2007)




----------



## top_shelf (Jan 2, 2007)

John Kr said:


> I want to bump this thread – more greats pics wants.
> 
> :showpics:


I don't want to change the focus of this thread, just curious John Kr, where at in Norway are you from? And where did you get that side marker light where the SC, SE, or XE logo goes? That is a great idea!


----------



## irishokie (Feb 2, 2007)

grill guard is only "special" thing i have put on atm
and since i'm too lazy to take nice pictures of my truck with a scenic background heres a fish lol


----------



## frontin40 (May 8, 2006)

here is mine
05 with Calmini 5" lift
Angel eye projectors
16x8 procomp wheels wrapped wirh terra grapplers 285/75/16

























stock ride height


----------



## Hitman86 (Jan 4, 2007)

you guys should also check out clubfrontier.org. They have a bunch of pics on there. Guys have lifts and mods all over the place!

Just an idea.


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

Ironic, most of the latter posters are from there.


----------



## mcm4090 (Jan 20, 2006)

Hitman86 said:


> you guys should also check out clubfrontier.org. They have a bunch of pics on there. Guys have lifts and mods all over the place!
> 
> Just an idea.


*TRUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## spidey (Apr 3, 2007)

Saw this forum today and had to sign up

Have owned a 2005 Frontier SE 4 x 4 since Feb 2006.

Here are some pics. Things that I have done to it are.

- Bush guard

- Front grill and side chrome package

- Dual exhaust

- Command start/alarm

- Hitch

I need new pics, but I have also put on a tonneau cover, and added nice chrome tips to the dual exhaust. Also have added a trailer wiring kit. And some other small things as well. Added the 4 x 4 logo on the back by the SE symbol, as the 2005 dont have that logo

I have a huge list of things I want to do. Next step is to get some nice side step bars and a nudge bar for the back


----------



## self_sponsored (Feb 28, 2007)

howzit!! couple pics of my pretty stock fronty
HIDs
grill
tints
rebadged
running boards
mtx 12"7500 in mtx thunder tc box
couple of coustic amps
kenwood deck/speakers

shoot, my pics didn't come out. damn


----------



## spidey (Apr 3, 2007)

self_sponsored said:


> howzit!! couple pics of my pretty stock fronty
> HIDs
> grill
> tints
> ...


Ive been meaning to upgrade thre stereo in my SE. Wonder if a navigation system would fit where the deck is, as it takes up quite a bit of space.

And afetrmarket subs, do they have to be low profile to fit under the seat


----------



## self_sponsored (Feb 28, 2007)

shoot, to tell you the truth, i'm not too sure about the navi system. i live in hawaii so if i get lost i just keep driving and i'll eventually end up where i started. but i just got a standard cd/flash drive deck. imo, i dont' think having a dvd deck is worth it. cannot watch tv and drive. and not much traffic here either. but i would think a navi system would fit. 
as for the sub, you would need low profile subs for under the seats. and i've seem some pretty badass setups online of custom boxes. but for me, i don't got a wifey or kids, so i bought me a box that takes up the back right side of my cab. the 60% seat is up in my truck. i was thinking about just completely taking them out. shitt, i don't have the most cleanest set up physically, but my audio is pretty crisp, clean, and loud. i don't play it always super loud, cause i dont wanna mess up my hearing. my sub opens my sunglass holder when i do pound it. useless for most people, but i love audio. 
sorry about this being off topic from showing pics of my truck. damnit, i gotta get me one of those sites that i can store some pics. know of any good free ones?
aloha!


----------



## kiddo (Apr 2, 2007)

they should make this as sticky


----------



## spidey (Apr 3, 2007)

Was gonna take come pics this weekend of some of my new upgrades, but did a bit of 4 x 4 ing and its pretty muddy. Next time i was it Ill get it posted


----------



## joefrontier (Apr 26, 2007)

*New Used 03 Fronteir*

03 SE 4x4 Leather, sunroof, rockford fosgate, longbed, bed extender, 44,000 

My New Used First Frontier from an S10


----------



## kiddo (Apr 2, 2007)

mod: Rubber antenna | splash guard | Step rail | HID | front seat cover |


----------



## spidey (Apr 3, 2007)

Finally got around to taking some more pics of some new accessories.

Added since the last ones. Toneau cover, license plate holder, chrome tips for dual exhaust, chrome 4 x 4 emblem, and some minor things here and there


----------



## KONDRACKIP_NAVY (May 9, 2007)

So there girlygirl, did you get your new FRONTY?


----------



## Drumbob (Jan 9, 2006)

A couple of pics of my ride


----------

